# Masoala Panther Chameleons!!!



## benton1576 (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks for reading. Im getting super excited now. In less than 48 hours im going to be the first official UK owner/breeder ( to my knowledge ) of the stunning Masoala Panther Chameleon locale!!!! Its taken me almost a year to finally get a pair after buying CB many months ago and losing the only female i knew to exist!! Pics to follow. If anyone wants to see what they look like just for reference then follow this link Pardalis.be le site de Miwill. Tous sur les Furcifer Pardalis (panther chameleon) Ambilobe, Ambanja, Ankarami, Nosy Be, Nosy Mitsio, masoala, Diego Suarez,... leur maintenance, la reproduction et l'achat de ces reptiles.

I think you will agree, these are probably one of the most stunning panthers out there!! Unfortunately, in the past, people have struggled to get females for them and so breed them with similar locales such as tamatave and maroensetra to try to produce something that resembles masoala. Ive worked hard to find a pair that are garaunteed Masoala straight from madigascar, although i suppose that i will not truly find out for sure until i have the babies, hold them back and wait for them to grow and colour up. only once im sure will i start to sell them so it may be a while longer before true Masoala panthers are on sale in the UK but it will be worth the wait.


----------



## bradleymarky (May 20, 2010)

stunning mate and i wish you luck with the breeding, if you get any free samples i`m your man :whistling2:try before you buy kinga thingy


----------



## benton1576 (Nov 7, 2009)

bradleymarky said:


> stunning mate and i wish you luck with the breeding, if you get any free samples i`m your man :whistling2:try before you buy kinga thingy


Haha, nice try mate!! lol. I want to make sure ive got 100% Masoala before i start selling these, but i might sell a few on the cheap on the understanding that im not liable if they dont turn out to be Masoala and that i get regular pics to compare their progress!


----------



## schumi (Oct 22, 2009)

hello bud
they look stunning, what a beautiful locale
when you decide to start selling them give me a shout i will be more than interested
good luck with the breeding projects


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Really excited for you mate. Good times!


----------



## bradleymarky (May 20, 2010)

benton1576 said:


> Haha, nice try mate!! lol. I want to make sure ive got 100% Masoala before i start selling these, but i might sell a few on the cheap on the understanding that im not liable if they dont turn out to be Masoala and that i get regular pics to compare their progress!


what kinda price would you be looking to sell at (just in case i need to start saving up) i bet they cost you a pretty penny


----------



## benton1576 (Nov 7, 2009)

bradleymarky said:


> what kinda price would you be looking to sell at (just in case i need to start saving up) i bet they cost you a pretty penny


They cost me a fortune!!! will be worth it in the end. I havnt decided on prices yet. Ill have to make that decision when the time comes but im thinking i wont be asking less than 250 to start with at the very least due to how rare these are. once they are confirmed as pure Masoala the price will go up of course.


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

There are amazing :mf_dribble:!


----------



## xjak3yx (Nov 8, 2010)

beautiful chams... i want one !!


----------



## benton1576 (Nov 7, 2009)

My Masoala are here!!!!! ill try snap some pics tomorrow but at the moment im trying to keep their stress levels down by not disturbing them too much as they have been shipped hundreds if not thousands of miles. They look nice and healthy though so shouldnt have any problems with them, although i think to be on the safe side im going to hold off breeding them just for a couple of months to make sure they are in tip top condition so i dont get any problems as i only have 1 female and finding another will be like trying to bleed a stone. lol


----------



## reptileloverchameleon (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice one! An excellent looking locale there, looking forward to seeing pics!:2thumb:


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Congrats i to cant wait for pics!


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

waiting for pics!


----------



## sunarkus (May 3, 2009)

pics !!!!!


----------



## benton1576 (Nov 7, 2009)

Pics on the way guys, just uploading to photobucket as we speak!!


----------



## benton1576 (Nov 7, 2009)

Heres todays pics i took of the Masoala, these are relaxed colours. Im going to wait a few weeks before i try to fire him up. The pics are blurred because i got the lense wet from the plants!!! lol


----------



## benton1576 (Nov 7, 2009)

A few more pics, including the female and a couple of my homemade chameleon cages.


----------



## Chameleoco (Jul 10, 2009)

every credit:2thumb: good luck with them.


----------



## schumi (Oct 22, 2009)

WOW they look amazing bud, good luck with them hopefully eggs around the corner
fingers crossed


----------



## GAD58Y (May 12, 2008)

great pics mark,they look stunning.good luck with these.


graeme


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeah they are very nice indeed,:2thumb: you will probably find they will brighten up quite a bit with a few sheds as well being Wc, good luck with them


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

Very nice, particularly the female she's stunning, hope they settle well for you : victory:


----------



## benton1576 (Nov 7, 2009)

Oski1 said:


> Yeah they are very nice indeed,:2thumb: you will probably find they will brighten up quite a bit with a few sheds as well being Wc, good luck with them


Happy days, I was hoping they would! The male seems a bit grey at the moment but then ive never seen a Masoala completely at rest so this is probably normal. To be honest the only place ive seen Masoala is at Pardalis.be tout sur le caméléon Furcifer Pardalis (panther chameleon) Ambilobe, Ambanja (blue, Diamond), Nosy Be (true blue), Nosy Mitsio (Soabana, Mafana), Ankarami (pink panther), Saint Marie (Nosy boraha), Tamatave, Diego Suarez, Sambava, Maroant and they seemed to be fired up or semi fired up on all the pics, also some looked suspiciously like tamatave to me.

They are indeed more beautiful in the flesh than I imagined they would be and the pics just dont do them justice. They come out darker than the chams actually are. You have to see these to really appreciate how fantastic they are!!!:lol2:
Thank you all for the positive comments and look out in the future for the first F1 CB Masoala in the UK bred by yours truly.


----------



## benton1576 (Nov 7, 2009)

Just an update on my Masoala, They are doing fantastic. Female has just gone through a shed. The Male is getting whiter by the day. Today i didnt even recognise him as his colours have changed so much in the space of a week, I was away from home for the last week BTW. They are both eating, drinking and deficating fine, very active in fact. I weighed the Male today too, he is 218g. I didnt measure him as he is a bit grumpy, perhaps about to shed himself too. I think it will be about 6 months before the female is of adequate size to breed as he is a monster of a chameleon, the biggest I have ever seen!!


----------



## Rockefellersons (Feb 3, 2010)

Wowee, i have only just noticed this thread. They are absolutely gorgeous. I am only 18 months into Panthers, am still earning so much about these very interesting reptile and loving it. These are definately a wonderful addition to anyones collection. Good luck with breeding them.:2thumb:


----------



## benton1576 (Nov 7, 2009)

Thought id update this thread with a few more recent pics after a few sheds and a lot of weight gain!! The male is now 258g, female is 49g. Need a few more months before i even contemplate putting them together!!! Heres the pics:


----------



## beardie-boo (Jun 25, 2011)

wow! I thought my ambilobe panther back in Canada was beautiful


----------



## benton1576 (Nov 7, 2009)

Hello,

Heres a few more pics of the Male i took about an hour ago. The female is currently going through a shed so is a bit angry at the moment!:lol2:


----------



## MuJi (Aug 20, 2008)

Nice pics. how's the breeding program going? how does he look when fired up?


----------



## benton1576 (Nov 7, 2009)

MuJi said:


> Nice pics. how's the breeding program going? how does he look when fired up?


I still havnt paired him with his partner yet, she is still a bit on the small side and possibly gravid with infertile eggs. When hes fired up he goes super white with blood red barring.


----------



## GAD58Y (May 12, 2008)

he looks stunning mate,i was going to say your female looks gravid aswell

good luck with the breedings

graeme


----------



## benton1576 (Nov 7, 2009)

GAD58Y said:


> he looks stunning mate,i was going to say your female looks gravid aswell
> 
> good luck with the breedings
> 
> graeme


Cheers Graeme, always a pleasure when you pop up!!! lol. How you doing? Got many Falys hatching lately?

I might be interested in finding some Nosy Mistios so if you see any around could you give me a shout. Adults preferably, or subadults. I dont mind paying a good price for good chams.


----------

